# Get a K&N or Volant?



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

*So which one,,I twice have almost ordered each one like 5 times each. I got to thinking about the Volant one and it looks like the stock box to me? The K&N looks like it would suck more air to me? That and I can not find out how much to expect from the Volant? I know K&N claims 13.94, can't fiind any claims on the Volant?? And I know I have read all the posts but nothing really comparing the 2 or gains from the Volant,,,
Thanks and let me know ASAP,,I want to order one,,instant gradification damnit!:willy: :willy: *


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

neither. Get a LPE aka linginfelter


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

jagyro said:


> neither. Get a LPE aka linginfelter


:agree Go with the Lingenfelter


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Third vote..........neither, get the Lingenfelter!

arty: 

case closed.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Ok where is the cheapest/best place to get one?
what are their HP/Torque claims? 
Thanks


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> :agree Go with the Lingenfelter


I just finished my install of Lingenfelter CAI and I'm not impressed. Just got my '06 last week and it's my first mod. Directions were bad - they didn't come with any - but got them off their WEB site. Don't feel any difference in power - now - it's really hot here in Philly so time will tell. The sound is a bit better, I think, but for $235 - I don't know if it's a good investment. Again - time will tell.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Loubo said:


> I just finished my install of Lingenfelter CAI and I'm not impressed. Just got my '06 last week and it's my first mod. Directions were bad - they didn't come with any - but got them off their WEB site. Don't feel any difference in power - now - it's really hot here in Philly so time will tell. The sound is a bit better, I think, but for $235 - I don't know if it's a good investment. Again - time will tell.


I noticed a difference with throttle response after I installed mine, but I also had the car for more than a week and knew how it felt before the CAI. Putting it on in the frist week really gives no comparison over stock.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Anyone else have any complaints about the Lingenfelter CAI...What makes it better than the K&N or the Volant, other than price,,,money not a problem, which one should I get?

Thanks again:seeya


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

my suggestion is to find someone that has one and look at it. also look at/under your stock box. the thing that you will notice is if they are *C*old *A*ir *I*ntakes then the stock box is one also. they all pull air from the same place. people that have logged IATs (intake air temperatures) are not seeing much cooler air if any. IATs can run 20-40* above ambient until you run on the highway for a bit. that doesn't help at the strip or stop light. the same happens with the stock box. the claimed HP/TQ gains are on dynos with the hood open and a fan blowing into the engine bay to keep temps down. unless you drive with your hood open you won't get the same benefit. IATs temps above 86* start pulling timing (not to mention less dense air) which means less power. that's why you hear people complain that their car is less responsive in the summer heat. some of the gains are from leaning of the air fuel ratio but i would consider that's a pretty poor way to "tune" as it's very hit or miss. the bigger cone filter helps somewhat but $350 is a steep price to pay for a filter. the Aussie two hole mod and a clean panel filter has been used with great effect on stock/close to stock engines. i've heard and read enough of how sensitive people's butt dyno is and how they can feel the power but i think a lot is phycological from justifying the money spent and the whooshing sound. i was getting 13.3s ET with a stock panel and two hole mod with my '04 LS1 on street tires. you can make your own true CAI with a bigger cone filter and better IATs for under $100. my 2 cents and keep the change


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

What is the 2 hole mod?
Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it is felt that one of the bottlenecks in the stock system is the hole that connects the filter box and the heat shield in front of it. if you remove your filter you'll see the hole under it on the front side of the box. you take a hole saw and drill a 2" hole next to the big one and match up that hole with another thru the heat shield. you then connect the two with a 2" PVC pipe sealed with something like silicone. the Aussies have been doing this mod for years. if you want to go more advanced and have an intake superior to any you can buy, try something like this. i was at the track today and had IATs 5* above ambient staging, dropping to ambient in 3 seconds after launch. the track sucked and i only pulled a 13.08 tho. i have been getting 12.8-12.9s with my LS1 with just headers, my tune and this intake.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers Flyer, go with the Lingenfelter. I love mine. I did make a difference in the butt dyno. Do a search you will find lots of articles on this very matter.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> :cheers Flyer, go with the Lingenfelter. I love mine. I did make a difference in the butt dyno. Do a search you will find lots of articles on this very matter.


please do. you'll find scarce info on real world AITs and the ones that you do find will show inferior results. what you will find is a world of dynos (i rarely go out driving on a dyno ) and lots of FEELINGS


----------



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have the K&n and love it,my buddy has the lingenfilter he likes it but the instructions sucked so I think they are all the same just differnt co. and different prices. heres where I got mine for my 06 Goat on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PONT...ryZ33659QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

like it, love it... emotions over real world measurements every time. i rest my case


----------

